# Pito



## Orxeira

A passagem pelo mercado do Bolhão é quase incontornável nas campanhas eleitorais. E há elogios que se repetem. Vitorino Silva ouviu vendedoras a dizerem que é "muito simpático", "um homem simples" e até o mais atrevido: "tu és um *pito*".

Vitorino Silva diz que estará na segunda volta para "discutir taco a taco"

O que é *pito* aqui?


----------



## wtrmute

Rapaz bonito, creio eu?


----------



## Jessica.eng

Acredito que seja *"pitel".*
Se for o caso, significa, bonito, atraente, sexy...


----------



## gato radioso

Pitel = tío bueno?

E se fosse uma rapariga -"_tía buena_"- seria também o mesmo termo?


----------



## Jessica.eng

sim, serve para ambos os sexos. caso seja mesmo essa palavra.


----------



## gato radioso

Ok obrigado!
Mas o termo tem uma connotação sexual? Isto é, refere uma pessoa não só bela ou formosa, senão sexualmente atractiva também?
(É o caso de "_ti@ buen@"_ em español)


----------



## Jessica.eng

Não necessariamente, por ser um termo bastante informal sugere diferentes interpretações (algumas pessoas podem interpretar neste sentido sexual) . Mas na minha opinião existem outras formas mais elegantes de você expressar a beleza de alguém sem ter que utilizar essa palavra. rsr.


----------



## gato radioso

Ok, obrigado. Queria saber para não usar indevidamente. A nossa expressão em espanhol "ti@ buen@" é se calhar coloquial de mais, mas não ofende a ninguém. Talvez há 50 anos houvesse pessoas que a acharam muito vulgar, mas ao ser tão usada na linguagem coloquial.... hoje não é assim. Acho que o caso da expressão "pitel" há de ser muito semelhante (coloquial, mas não ofensiva/insultante).


----------



## Jessica.eng

gato radioso said:


> Ok, obrigado. Queria saber para não usar indevidamente. A nossa expressão em espanhol "ti@ buen@" é se calhar coloquial de mais, mas não ofende a ninguém. Talvez há 50 anos houvesse pessoas que a acharam muito vulgar, mas ao ser tão usada na linguagem coloquial.... hoje não é assim. Acho que o caso da expressão "pitel" há de ser muito semelhante (coloquial, mas não ofensiva/insultante).


Disponha.


----------



## xiskxisk

pito = vagina


----------



## Ari RT

O mercado do Bolhão fica na cidade do Porto, norte de Portugal. A uns 100 km dali está a cidade de Vila Real, cujo doce típico, com recheio de compota de abóbora, é chamado PITO.
O sentido é o apontado por Jessica, de comparar algo gostoso de comer com algo atrativo do ponto de vista sexual. Apenas, se fosse o caso, o rapaz seria comparado a um pitéu, não pitel. No caso concreto, ele foi comparado ao delicioso pastel doce de abóbora.


----------



## gato radioso

xiskxisk said:


> pito = vagina





Não sabia.
Aquí é justamente o contrario:
Pito = pénis = carajo, polla, pilila (dum menino), rabo, nabo...
       Temos incluso expressões populares: "_Hacer/yo hago lo que sale/me sale del pito_" = Fazer alguma coisa só porque gostas, caprichosamente, sem reflectir, sem pensar nas consequências nem na opinião doutras pessoas.

Se quisermos nomear o órgano feminino, "pito" não serve, só confundiría ao interlocutor. Sería melhor dizer: coño, chocho, conejo, toto, concha (Argentina, não Espanha), etc....

É claro que são palavras demasiado coloquiais. Se não se usam num contexto adecuado, qualquer delas pode soar extremadamente vulgar.


----------



## Orxeira

caralho! (com licença) rss o* pito* deu pano para mangas...


----------



## Ari RT

Quanto mais houver sexo semi-oculto, mais o ser humano se verá atraído. Atavismos nossos, não há como fugir.

Era só isso... o candidato é chamado de gostoso como um doce de abóbora:
Rapazes dão a gancha às raparigas e depois pedem-lhes o pito  - JN

Que texto saboroso, que delicadeza ao insinuar que os rapazes dão às moças um docinho de formato fálico e que elas então ficam em dívida e devem dar-lhes em troca o pito, seja lá em que acepção for. Não sem certa "brejeirice", segundo o autor.


----------



## mykka

Visto que a expressão foi usada aqui no Porto (Bolhão), elas usaram o termo como sinónimo de "jeitoso", ou "bom como o milho".


----------



## Carfer

mykka said:


> Visto que a expressão foi usada aqui no Porto (Bolhão), elas usaram o termo como sinónimo de "jeitoso", ou "bom como o milho".



Também me parece.


----------



## mykka

Carfer said:


> Também me parece.



É preciso ter em atenção o contexto. Tanto "pito" como "pita" têm mais do que um significado, e ambos podem ser sinónimos de "vagina", mas não é o caso aqui.


----------



## skizzo

mykka said:


> É preciso ter em atenção o contexto. Tanto "pito" como "pita" têm mais do que um significado, e ambos podem ser sinónimos de "vagina", mas não é o caso aqui.



Qual é outro significado de pita?


----------



## mykka

skizzo said:


> Qual é outro significado de pita?



Jovem rapariga, miúda. Pode ser usado num sentido pejorativo, ao implicar que é mimada e superficial.


----------



## gato radioso

mykka said:


> Jovem rapariga, miúda. Pode ser usado num sentido pejorativo, ao implicar que é mimada e superficial.



Oh! Acabas de mostrar-me um bom equivalente em português para o termo castelhano "_niñata_". Há uns dias estive a procurar mas não encontrei nada! Obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Há uns d*i*as estive a procurar *mas* não encontrei nada! Obrigado!



Desculpe a correcção mas '_dia_' em português não tem acento e o adversativo é '_mas_' (como em espanhol, aliás), não '_mais_'.


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Desculpe a correcção mas '_dia_' em português não tem acento e o adversativo é '_mas_' (como em espanhol, aliás), não '_mais_'.



Não há problema, amigo, é ao contrário! .
Sou eu que tenho problemas com o corrector quando estou a usar a minha tablet. Parece que não me entendo com ele e muitas vezes é tão subtil fazendo travessuras que não dou por nada!


----------

